# NGD: Warmoth Soloist



## ThePhilosopher (May 18, 2016)

So, this beast is finally put together and wired up. It's tuned F-E in fifths, a tuning I really enjoy playing in and plays really well. I'm a fan of the roasted maple neck (this is my first foray into the roasted woods). Full specs are below the photos (I hope you brought some shades).

















Specs:
Body Wood: Alder
Bridge: Wilkinson VS100
Finish: Neon Chartreuse
Hardware Color: Black
Pickups: Kiesel Lithium
Electronics: 1v/1t, 5-way switch, kill switch
Tuners: Hipshot Locking
Scale: 28 5/8"
Neck Wood: Roasted Maple
Fingerboard Wood: Roasted Maple
Nut Width: 1-11/16"
Back Shape: Standard thin
Fret Size: 6100


----------



## ferret (May 18, 2016)

That yellow is ....ing hot.


----------



## MoonJelly (May 18, 2016)

Yep, that color is painfully awesome.


Does it bother you that the hipshot dual knobs are so tall??


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 18, 2016)

Not at all, I hardly notice them when playing.


----------



## downburst82 (May 18, 2016)

Thats looks awesome! Love that neck plate, nice touch


----------



## posmaster (May 18, 2016)

I've been waiting to see this all put together.


----------



## MiahDrao (May 18, 2016)

That's a unique tuning, I must say. I haven't tried anything like that before. I suppose you can play bar power chords pretty nicely. Congrats on your new guitar!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 18, 2016)

You can also do extended chords easily.


Dm11
E--3--
A--3--
D--3--
G--2--
C--2--
F-----

D11
E--3--
A--3--
D--4--
G--2--
C--2--
F-----

Dmaj11
E--3--
A--4--
D--4--
G--2--
C--2--
F-----

Dm13
E--4--
A--3--
D--3--
G--2--
C--2--
F-----

D13
E--4--
A--3--
D--4--
G--2--
C--2--
F-----

Dmaj13
E--4--
A--4--
D--4--
G--2--
C--2--
F-----


----------



## Cnev (May 18, 2016)

That is gorgeous, dude. HNGD.


----------



## Nlelith (May 19, 2016)

Looks great! HNGD!


----------



## Bearitone (May 19, 2016)

This guitar is sex


----------



## Supernaut (May 19, 2016)

Super sweet guitar.

Interesting tuning, what string gauges do you use out of interest?


----------



## bloc (May 19, 2016)

Man that is a lovely finish/wood combo. And the neckplate is just beautiful.


----------



## Mattykoda (May 19, 2016)

YES!!! Glad to see this finished, enjoy!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (May 19, 2016)

That is one beautiful guitar! Happy NGD!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 19, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I'll get a clip of me fiddling around sometime this weekend.



Supernaut said:


> Interesting tuning, what string gauges do you use out of interest?


I'm using the following gauges, though the 80 might be a little heavy for me.
80 56 36 24 14 9


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 19, 2016)

Welcome to the Warmoth baritone club!

Gorgeous looking guitar, I think that my retinea burnt a little while fixing it for too long


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 20, 2016)

Some random sloppy playing for anyone interested.


----------



## Mattykoda (May 20, 2016)

Damn I want to try this tuning now.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 20, 2016)

It's definitely fun, and I'm not even doing it justice in that clip.


----------



## Mattykoda (May 20, 2016)

These are the threads that make me say hey I should build one of these guitars to try this tuning but I think that's also called gas...


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 20, 2016)

You can pull this tuning off on a 25.5" scale with the right strings; the stretches are actually easier on a shorter scale, but I prefer the tone of the longer scale. I enjoy it because I'm not stuck in my usual patterns/shapes - this becomes really obvious if you want to cover anything in this tuning.


----------



## mnemonic (May 21, 2016)

Damn, thats awesome. Nice to see it done.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 21, 2016)

Something a little more polished:
https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/idea-12


----------



## BigViolin (May 28, 2016)

Great build, digging it. I've wanted to try one in F#-drop E like the lowest 6 strings of an 8.

...but the tuning u are using has me intrigued. Thanks for posting the chords.

How do you like the wilky? I've always wanted to try one. Happy NGD!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 28, 2016)

The Wilkinson trem is great, easily one of the most comfortable bridges I've ever played on. Add in the fact that it has an easy upgrade path with ghost saddles for adding a piezo later (should I ever want to) and it's a hard piece of hardware to beat.


----------



## BigViolin (May 30, 2016)

Nice, seems like a good choice for this style of build, glad you're liking it.


----------



## pahulkster (May 31, 2016)

Warmoth finish? Also wondering about the neck plate. Looks great, simple looks but much more going on when you get into it.


----------



## Qenk666 (Jun 1, 2016)

well, this is definitely one of the best looking guitars I have seen in while.....

WOW! cheers man!


----------



## Microtonalist (Jun 1, 2016)

Great looking guitar man, and nice playing too 

I tried F-E tuning in the past, but couldn't be bothered to relearn all the fingering lol


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 1, 2016)

pahulkster said:


> Warmoth finish? Also wondering about the neck plate. Looks great, simple looks but much more going on when you get into it.



Yes, it's Warmoth's Neon Chartreuse finish and the neck plate was made by a member on the Unofficial Warmoth forum.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 2, 2016)

Love it, and that probably cost you $2500 less than if it had a Charvel decal on the headstock


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jun 2, 2016)

so...so sexy


----------



## thrashcomics (Mar 26, 2018)

What did you have the drill the headstock for, tuners wise, to get the Hipshots to fit?


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 26, 2018)

Dang that looks really cool! HNGD!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 26, 2018)

thrashcomics said:


> What did you have the drill the headstock for, tuners wise, to get the Hipshots to fit?



I used the following in the Warmoth online sheet:
Tuner Ream: Gotoh/Grover (13/32" 11/32")


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 26, 2018)

I remember that beast!


----------



## groverj3 (Mar 26, 2018)

That's really cool. I've always kind of wanted to make a complete Warmoth project. It's definitely on the pricier side though if you want to pick the coolest options, but they do make really good stuff.

I once made a frankenstrat out of a warmoth body with the wilkinson trem. The body was chambered and super light for being swamp ash. Flamed top with a transparent teal finish. Used an old mexi-strat neck and had an lsr roller nut and locking tuners installed. That guitar was awesome, except for the teeny tiny fret wire.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Mar 26, 2018)

Very cool. 
How is the quality of the instrument? I don't know much about Warmoth and their build quality.


----------



## BigViolin (Mar 27, 2018)

Not the op but my main players have been warmoth builds for quite awhile. Build quality on all the parts have been superb. Just received a body that exceeded my expectations and if the neck turns out as good I fully expect to build a very high level instrument for around a grand in parts and a some time. Put it this way in most cases the possible level of an instrument won't be limited by the quality of wood and workmanship that they provide.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 27, 2018)

As a former employee & still have friends that work there, I can attest, the quality is top shelf.


----------



## dmlinger (Mar 29, 2018)

Have built 2 Warmoth builds over the past 4 months or so. So good that I have two more on order. Parts provided are top notch. With any guitar, setup is huge. 

Warmoth finishes are top notch. Necks come playable, but if you want exceptional playability, you'll want to either have a skilled luthier set it up or invest in the tools and skills required to level, crown, dress, and polish frets yourself. You'll also need to file the nut as it comes slotted, but very high. 

I'm addicted to building (and playing!!!) partscasters at the moment.


----------

